# Pics of my ball pythons



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

These are a little old but were on my comp im tryin to figure this out. Plus I cant find my USB cable for my dig camera so im gonna have to go buy another and i'll get my other pets loaded on here.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm78/caligula42/?action=tageditmany">http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm78 ... ageditmany</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

crap it didnt work lol how the heck do I do this


----------



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay lets try this one.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm78/caligula42/Bpython1.jpg">http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm78 ... ython1.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------

